# What Are The Forms Between Anthro and Feral?



## Ednawalker (Mar 15, 2011)

One end is for feral and the other end is for anthro, so what are the forms in between?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 15, 2011)

Anything with human likeness/traits = anthro

I suppose you could assign different levels of anthro if you wanted to really tear it apart.


----------



## Trance (Mar 15, 2011)

I see it like this-

Furry:  More human characteristics than animal
Anthro:  Equal human and animal characteristics
Feral:  More animal characteristics than human 

These threads are stupid.  Furry art is hardly something to analyze.


----------



## Oovie (Mar 15, 2011)

So, a dog with human hands for paws?


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 15, 2011)

Use a goddamn dictionary, or wikipedia.

If you're going to go by whatever ideas or definitions we can come up with on our own, without even remotely official definition help, here is your answer: _A bunch of bullshit_


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 16, 2011)

One end is animal and one end is human. In the middle, there is anthro, which in greek means "with human form".
Feral is just an anthro animal but with a more animalesque body.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 16, 2011)

Some artists who draw more animalistic characters that still walk upright call them "weres", but there's hardly a set convention in terminology.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 16, 2011)

Who the fuck cares, they're all talking animals anyway.


----------



## BRN (Mar 16, 2011)

OP is asking for objective definitions of things in art.

You will not find an answer, OP.


----------



## Ilayas (Mar 16, 2011)

Golden wolf made a chart thingy sort of about this http://fav.me/d36donx but it's just her opinions obviously there is no hard and fast rule about these things.


----------



## Trance (Mar 16, 2011)

Ilayas said:


> Golden wolf made a chart thingy sort of about this http://fav.me/d36donx but it's just her opinions obviously there is no hard and fast rule about these things.


 That's sort of how I think of it.  She doesn't have a definition for ferals, though.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 16, 2011)

SIX said:


> OP is asking for objective definitions of things in art.


More specifically, Edna, you are asking about definitions for terms that _have_ no universally agreed definition to begin with.

It is generally acknowledged that "feral" and "anthro" can refer to quadropedal and bipedal renditions of animal characters, but not everyone uses it in these sense.  It is especially muddy to mix up the use of "anthro" as an adjective (i.e: "is anthro") versus its use as a noun ("is _an_ anthro").


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 16, 2011)

Hmm... toons?

<--


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 16, 2011)

Blues said:


> Hmm... toons?
> 
> <--


 Wouldn't call that a toon. Looks more like a chibi to me.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Mar 16, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> Wouldn't call that a toon. Looks more like a chibi to me.


 
Toon is short for cartoon anyway. Chibi's animated are toons.

Anyway, as stated before, OP will not find any answers because if you ask 100 people for definitions like this, you will get 120 different answers. Like the whole furry VS neko debate thread of a while back. Or the "if it's anthropomorphic animals is it furry Y/N?" can of worms.


----------



## Disparity by Design (Mar 16, 2011)

Art is open to interpretation just like music and this is no different.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 16, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> ...if you ask 100 people for definitions like this, you will get 120 different answers.


It's always amusing how those numbers _never_ add up.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 16, 2011)

Trance said:


> I see it like this-
> 
> Furry:  More human characteristics than animal
> Anthro:  Equal human and animal characteristics
> ...


 
No. A furry is the nerd that likes the art.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 16, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> It's always amusing how those numbers _never_ add up.


 One person can have multiple answers :V


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 16, 2011)

There are no transitional forms! It's all a lie!


----------



## crustone (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Trance (Mar 16, 2011)

Grycho said:


> No. A furry is the nerd that likes the art.


M'kay, yeah...  I'm pretty sure a furry's a drawn character, too.

But since I'm _obviously_ full of shit, I don't know, nor do I particularly give a fuck.  :U


----------



## Grendel (Mar 16, 2011)

OP, is this what you were looking for?
It even is an illustrated chart for ease of use. Observe the diagram, and you can see the levels of furry and the levels of Hell.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 17, 2011)

Grendel said:


> OP, is this what you were looking for?
> It even is an illustrated chart for ease of use. Observe the diagram, and you can see the levels of furry and the levels of Hell.


 For fuck's sake, this image is older than the pope. Why do people keep posting it here?


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 17, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> For fuck's sake, this image is older than the pope. Why do people keep posting it here?


 
Not only that, if I recall TV Tropes discussion correctly, it was pulled to hunt for better alternatives.


----------

